# fish Id please.



## seaflight22 (Sep 2, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what this is. I know it sounds crazy but it looks like a juvenile northern pike. This was caught in a 1/3 acre pond in Dayton tx.


----------



## Knee Deep N POC (Feb 6, 2010)

It may be a Sauger.


----------



## seaflight22 (Sep 2, 2008)

*pic*

Pic


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

chain pickerel lot of Texans will call them Jack fish also.

It is in the Pike family.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Correct.



Jolly Roger said:


> chain pickerel lot of Texans will call them Jack fish also.
> 
> It is in the Pike family.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Chain Pickerel I am pretty sure thats what it is. Caddo lake has a lot of then in it. People might not believe me but I caught one in a cast net on lake Conroe it was just that size.


----------



## seaflight22 (Sep 2, 2008)

I looked up juvenile chain pickerel and i believe yall are correct. Thank you.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Yummy eats but ya might need a few more...


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

In the southeast Texas we call em Jackfish, put him on a hook in Village Creek and it's a guaranteed blue cat.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Had no idea we had them round here... But then again I never figured Raven for having pike...


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Lake Raven has pike? You mean lake near Huntsville in a state park?


----------



## Cam1127 (Jan 4, 2013)

I caught one of these in a small creek by my house before, always thought it was a baby alligator gar, did not know we have pike in SE Texas


----------



## lmgreeri (Dec 28, 2006)

Crusader said:


> Lake Raven has pike? You mean lake near Huntsville in a state park?


They also stocked it with Muskie back in the late 70's. Prob none left though.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

I heard of one being caught somewhat recently by a woman fishing Raven


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

chain pick...really good fried whole


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Fish*

Chain pick - used to catch them in spring creek by tomball


----------

